# In what year did you graduated high school..



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

In what year did you graduated in school... or college..

if you still in school what year do you exspected to graduated...just all fun!...









I graduated in 1997...and I graduated 2 years college in 2000...


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Hs in 2006

Im in community college now gettin my associates in 08

Hopefully going to Hoftra and gettin a bachelor in 2010


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

97'

word...

biggie and pac RIP..


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

05 baby!


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

2001...graduating college this semester...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

99! thats right! never graduated college... got a bunch of credits and stories but no diploma... oh well i dont need it


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Graduated HS in 2004, if everything goes as planned i'll actually graduate college in 2008.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Back in the barmy summer of 97, when men were men and women.....nevermind


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

97 here as well


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

99 from high school in louisville, ky

a couple months ago (finally--i was on the vanwilder plan) from univ. of michigan


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

WOW I'm old







.. I graduated in *1992*


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

2000 from high school
2004 from undergrad
2006 with my Master's of Science

I'm taking a detour from what's next right now, but there's a chance that I'll go for my Ph.D. soon...


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Going to be a graduate of 07 baby!!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Ha, I'm uber old

HS in 91
College in 95


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Graduated high school in 2000. 
Graduated college in 2004.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

nick007x said:


> 99 from high school in louisville, ky
> 
> a couple months ago (finally--i was on the vanwilder plan) from univ. of michigan


hahaha i got a few friends going well past the vanwilder plan its funny but at the same time a lil sad that it has taken more than 5 years to graduate


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

At least they're not coming close to that guy from UW-Whitewater...he's in about his 25th semester and counting. There's an entire law written to try to get people like that out of state schools in WI now...


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

wow alot of people graduated in 00 here. I remember when I was a freshman and the class of 2001 was graduating and they seemed so old

undergrad 09

vet school god knows when


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

i will graduate from highschool in 2008 (hopefully)


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I Graduated while Ronald Reagan was only 2 years into his first term







(1983)


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Winkyee said:


> I Graduated while Ronald Reagan was only 2 years into his first term
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that was before I was even born.
Its cool to put things in perspective and see when every did graduate from hs.

Please tell me

was HS back then anything like in dazed and confused??

please god let it be true


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

'01. i should be done with my degree in mid december.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Expected to be graduating in 2008

my eleventh year at hs

edit im in grade 11


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

that would be a junior

A+


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Fresh2salt said:


> WOW I'm old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must be a fossil..(83)..


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

WOW 83, was HS like it was portrayed in dazed and confused????


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

thebluyak said:


> WOW 83, was HS like it was portrayed in dazed and confused????


lol
Yeah, actually it was close.








lol


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

als said:


> WOW I'm old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must be a fossil..(83)..
[/quote]
Ooops high school was (79) memory loss...


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

AH i bet that was fun. when being a senior actually ment something.

Now HS is all bullshit and kids are stupid and fight and try to kill people


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

thebluyak said:


> AH i bet that was fun. when being a senior actually ment something.
> 
> Now HS is all bullshit and kids are stupid and fight and try to kill people


people in high school have been fighting since the concept of high school existed. my dad graduated in '80 and his friend got shot in the head in their senior year.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

als said:


> WOW I'm old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must be a fossil..(83)..
[/quote]
Ooops high school was (79) memory loss...
[/quote]

I just hit grade 9 in 79 :laugh: 
Flashbacks..


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

fattykins said:


> AH i bet that was fun. when being a senior actually ment something.
> 
> Now HS is all bullshit and kids are stupid and fight and try to kill people


people in high school have been fighting since the concept of high school existed. my dad graduated in '80 and his friend got shot in the head in their senior year.
[/quote]

not like now though

well maybe in LA

but not in greensboro nc. Its gotten so bad lately from what I hear, i graduted a few years back


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

ahh good ole senior year, id kill to go back


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

03! coulda graduated early but, i liked the ring of 03, and getting to walk with people i know...


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

HS 1991
College 1996


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

HS 1997

College 2003


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

i graduate from highschool this year


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

HS 2003
College not sure when, but i'm going thats all that matters


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Graduated HS in 00

WEnt to college, but got tired of it, haven gone back.


----------



## The Duke (Oct 4, 2006)

High School in 2000.

Graduated from Colorado State in 2004.

GO RAMS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

HS 03
college, next semester...


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

Graduated H.S. in 1987. Then went to college for 5 1/2 years and graduated. Too much partying and fraternity stuff. Wouldn't change anything.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

Class of 2002, for me and still working on my 2 yr degree , i can't seem to be to consistant in goign to college classes here and there but sooner or later i will be finished


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Class of '76, I grew up when music was real rock and roll and hippies roamed the world.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> Class of '76, I grew up when music was real rock and roll and hippies roamed the world.


I beleive these same hippies are running the world...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

HS in 69


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

HS - 2oo3

College ... I'll let you know once I start ...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

HS 98
college 04


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

WOW some of us graduated in 83, 7 years before I was even born.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

hs 2000

college now... one more year


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

OHHH FIVEEE!!

Going to community now for one last semster then finishing up to get my Bachelor's at Rowan University Class of 09'


----------



## nelsong6969 (Jul 26, 2004)

06


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Class of 99! Back when everyone either thought Y2K would be disastrous or the rapture would happen at the end of the year.


----------



## INK (Sep 9, 2006)

In 85 during the big hair days and ass kicking rocknroll


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

class of 01. back when... oh nevermind. it was only 5 years ago.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Winkyee said:


> WOW I'm old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must be a fossil..(83)..
[/quote]
Ooops high school was (79) memory loss...
[/quote]

I just hit grade 9 in 79 :laugh: 
Flashbacks..
[/quote]

.... my parents hadn't even met at that point.


----------

